# Video on Nav screen?



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey all,

Has anyone in the US "modded" their Nav to play DVD's or other video input? Frivolous as it may seem, I still think it would be a fun thing to have  

Any info is appreciated


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

hecklerz said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Has anyone in the US "modded" their Nav to play DVD's or other video input? Frivolous as it may seem, I still think it would be a fun thing to have
> 
> Any info is appreciated


Ya man, Right now I have a 5 inch TV (Casio) in my Nissan Maxima. I love TV in car. If we can connect a DVD player or TV antenna to the Nav that would kick azz.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Scroll down and you will find it

http://www.tmk.com/bmw


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

hecklerz said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Has anyone in the US "modded" their Nav to play DVD's or other video input? Frivolous as it may seem, I still think it would be a fun thing to have
> 
> Any info is appreciated


 http://www.nav-tv.com/index02.htm


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> Scroll down and you will find it
> 
> http://www.tmk.com/bmw


WAW That rocks. Any idea on how much this will cost and who does that in my area. Will the dealer do it? . I have a 2005 325i. I live in Richmond, VA.


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

solsurfr said:


> http://www.nav-tv.com/index02.htm


Are these BMW factory modules?
I wish they had it as an option when I ordered the car.


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> Scroll down and you will find it
> 
> http://www.tmk.com/bmw


This is the TV in NAV kit, right? This doesn't allow you to load a DVD ("Ronin" for example) and play it, right?

#750


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

trikerider said:


> This is the TV in NAV kit, right? This doesn't allow you to load a DVD ("Ronin" for example) and play it, right?


The OEM BMW tuner that I have supports auxiliary video and audio (mono) inputs. I have a DVD player (not shown on my site) that I can plug in if I want to watch movies. Some of the newer outfits that sell the OEM tuner have options to add stereo audio input.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

vimal said:


> Are these BMW factory modules?
> I wish they had it as an option when I ordered the car.


 The liability associated with this mod is huge when you consider if you got into an accident and it was found out that you were watching a DVD while driving. This is why there is no option available. It's illegal.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

solsurfr said:


> The liability associated with this mod is huge when you consider if you got into an accident and it was found out that you were watching a DVD while driving. This is why there is no option available. It's illegal.


The OEM TV module disables the video while the car is in motion. BMW didn't sell it here because of a) legal worries (hence the Accept nag screen on the NAV) and b) it conflicts with some other US options, like the CPT8000.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> The OEM TV module disables the video while the car is in motion. BMW didn't sell it here because of a) legal worries (hence the Accept nag screen on the NAV) and b) it conflicts with some other US options, like the CPT8000.


 Gotcha. The nav-tv mod doesn't disable though which I think is the risk.


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> The OEM TV module disables the video while the car is in motion. BMW didn't sell it here because of a) legal worries (hence the Accept nag screen on the NAV) and b) it conflicts with some other US options, like the CPT8000.


What is CPT8000?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

vimal said:


> What is CPT8000?


Pre-Bluetooth BMW cell phone.


----------



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. They clear things up a bit. I didn't take the safety issue into consideration. It makes a lot of sense. I was more thinking of a way to hook up my son's new "thin" Playstation 2 to Nav sceen for long trips., but I can see how distracting that could be for the driver, hehe.

Thanks again  

KHarris


----------



## Merli (Nov 24, 2004)

The way I figure it is, welcome to Darwinism.

If you're stupid enough to try and watch a DVD whilst driving, you deserve everything you get coming to you. Hopefully you don't take out other innocent people whilst killing yourself.

But why shouldn't my passengers be able to watch TV/DVD during those long drives? I recently drove a 10 hour trip up the coast for NYE week and my passengers watched the tsunami updates on CNN and other TV programs all the way up. I wasn't stupid enough to look at the screen whilst driving, but my passengers were able to because I had the TV-on-Nav Bypass Module installed.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Merli said:


> The way I figure it is, welcome to Darwinism.
> 
> If you're stupid enough to try and watch a DVD whilst driving, you deserve everything you get coming to you. Hopefully you don't take out other innocent people whilst killing yourself.
> 
> But why shouldn't my passengers be able to watch TV/DVD during those long drives? I recently drove a 10 hour trip up the coast for NYE week and my passengers watched the tsunami updates on CNN and other TV programs all the way up. I wasn't stupid enough to look at the screen whilst driving, but my passengers were able to because I had the TV-on-Nav Bypass Module installed.


 I don't think it's a matter of stupidity but more about liability. People and law officers (at least in the US) will and can find anything to point the finger as to why. Things like the 'accept' screen and no dvd/tv tuner optioin for the navi are there probably more for our protection as well as BMW's. Trust me, I would love to have those options on my navi screen. I think it's a big waste of a nice lcd screen just to only have the on-board computer and maps. I think most of us wouldn't watch tv/movies while driving but having that over our heads if something were to happen, even if it wasn't our fault, is enough to steer me away at this point.


----------



## vimal (Aug 16, 2004)

Merli said:


> The way I figure it is, welcome to Darwinism.
> 
> If you're stupid enough to try and watch a DVD whilst driving, you deserve everything you get coming to you. Hopefully you don't take out other innocent people whilst killing yourself.
> 
> But why shouldn't my passengers be able to watch TV/DVD during those long drives? I recently drove a 10 hour trip up the coast for NYE week and my passengers watched the tsunami updates on CNN and other TV programs all the way up. I wasn't stupid enough to look at the screen whilst driving, but my passengers were able to because I had the TV-on-Nav Bypass Module installed.


How did you get CNN on your TV.
I thought the antenna picks only local statations and CNN is not locla it comes only in cable right?
I have a casio handheld tv. Can I get CNN there?


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

vimal said:


> How did you get CNN on your TV.
> I thought the antenna picks only local statations and CNN is not locla it comes only in cable right?
> I have a casio handheld tv. Can I get CNN there?


I've seen local stations that rebroadcast CNN when they don't have their own news programs available for certain time slots.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> The OEM TV module disables the video while the car is in motion. BMW didn't sell it here because of a) legal worries (hence the Accept nag screen on the NAV) and b) it conflicts with some other US options, like the CPT8000.


I've been asked to explain this. It is a physical mounting space issue - the CPT8000 TCU (control box) mounts in the same physical location that the OEM TV tuner would occupy. For example, in the Touring, the CPT8000 TCU is the center box in this picture:



While this is the TV tuner installed in the same location:



There is no functional conflict between the TV tuner and the CPT8000.


----------

